# Here's the fishing report - IT SUCKS!



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

besides the Spring blue blitz, fishing has been dreadful!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

can only hope fall brings them close to shore again all the way down the coast


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Got out tonight for the incoming (5-9pm), CISP, managed about 2 dozen shorts up to 14". Crazy amount of bait in the water, lost a lot of gulp tails to snappers. Still looking for a keeper, I am waayy overdue.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

A keeper fluke at last! 18" on the nose on white gulp and two nice kings on Fishbite BW. Lot of bait in the water and the bottom fish are starting to show in numbers. Of course next week looks like solid west/southwest winds so the nice warm clean water is about to be replaced by the cold dirty crap. Same old story.


----------

